# NorCal / Bay Area 2020 Spring meet?



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Hello, has there been any meet ups since 2008? I find it crazy there hasn't been anything happening.

Is there any interest among the community in nor cal?


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

K-pop sucks said:


> Hello, has there been any meet ups since 2008? I find it crazy there hasn't been anything happening.
> 
> Is there any interest among the community in nor cal?


I wonder how many people will show up when you tell them time alignment doesn't matter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Redliner99 said:


> I wonder how many people will show up when you tell them time alignment doesn't matter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool story bro. Time alignment is not the holy grail people make it out to be.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Kinda like saying; 
_I just bought a Ferrari. But it drives like ****, because the front wheels are out of alignment.
I don't believe that getting it fixed is the Holy Grail of importance... high octane gas is more important._

I've seen all your past posts. 
Do you really believe your own logic in this matter?
Or, are you so far into this argument, that you feel compelled to keep defending it? 

I fully understand that it would be difficult to rank whether time alignment is more important than say; sound deadening.
They're both very important parts of the process. But time alignment matters... it matters a lot. *A lot.*
_ie. Esotar tweeters sound like ****, when the driver's side is blasting in your ear, and the passenger side is 3 feet away._


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

But can you tell the difference in a blind test? TA looks good on paper, but with all the reflections in a automotive environment. I wouldn't bet my fortune on it!

As I've said before, TA is the last thing I would worry about in a car and more suited for more complex systems than just a 2 way system.


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

K-pop sucks said:


> But can you tell the difference in a blind test? TA looks good on paper, but with all the reflections in a automotive environment. I wouldn't bet my fortune on it!
> 
> As I've said before, TA is the last thing I would worry about in a car and more suited for more complex systems than just a 2 way system.


In a blind test?!?!? If you have your set up tuned for driver seat Go sit on your passenger side and tell me it doesn't completely change the sound if you say it doesn't you can't be helped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

K-pop sucks said:


> As I've said before, TA is the last thing I would worry about in a car and more suited for more complex systems than just a 2 way system.


It's your car. Whatever you think sounds best...
Heck, I always do my builds with rear fill... and many will argue that rear fill is *'the Devil'*.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

K-pop sucks said:


> Hello, has there been any meet ups since 2008? I find it crazy there hasn't been anything happening.
> 
> Is there any interest among the community in nor cal?


Yes. They happen quite often. Most of it is centered around MECA SQL events. I am not sure how much gets posted on here, but pretty much everything gets posted to one of the Facebook groups (MECA CA, CA SQ, etc.).


----------

